# Quick Questions



## iLikeBass123 (Jun 30, 2011)

Alright, I got two of the Kicker L7 15s, and I also have a Kicker zx2500.1 Amp. The amp was rated at 2750 true RMS. I'm planning on having a ten to twelve cubic foot box, tuned at 30Hz. Now, I have some questions about the electrical system, the car it's going to be installed in is an Oldsmobile Bravada, 2000 model. The local Audio Shop around here, said I might be able to pull this install off with two batteries, and a stock alternator. I've heard that most SUVs have either a 110-120 Stock alternator.. What does everyone else think about this? Also, I'm just curious.. How loud would two of those L7s be, in a box tuned that low? Will I be able to do hair tricks? How many Decibels..? Sorry for so many questions, I'm 15 and this will be my first system I get. I'm about to start driving, and I want to impress my friends. 

-Thanks for any help.


----------



## bloobb (Apr 14, 2011)

first, make sure you buy those square subs with a warranty cause youll blow em about every 2 months. 

second, stop before you start. research. while i have nothing against kicker amps, their subs really are crap these days. you can only do so much with plastic.

third, you can actually do a mathematical calculation based on the fuse ratings of the amps to determine how many amps your alternator will need to push out to maintain your ability to impress your friends (lol)

fourth, dont grow up, it sucks.


----------



## iLikeBass123 (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, poop I always thought Kicker made good products, subs and amps. I thought what the fuse rating was, was how many amps your alternator should be? The fuse is 300a, i can't afford a 300amp alternator. Lol.


----------



## iLikeBass123 (Jun 30, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## iLikeBass123 (Jun 30, 2011)

Bump again? -.-


----------

